
iOS Games Now Require Government License in China - hellbanner
Signing into iTunesConnect shows this notice:<p>Game Licenses in China
Chinese law now requires online games to secure an approval number from the State Administration of Press, Publication, Radio, Film, and Television. You can enter your game’s approval number and date in the Notes field of the App Review Information section. To learn more, view the full text of the regulation<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sapprft.gov.cn&#x2F;sapprft&#x2F;contents&#x2F;6588&#x2F;298011.shtml
======
learningape
Yes, I see it too, terrible timing since we just launched. Anyone have more
information about this?

------
evadne
Effective 1 July 2016

~~~
xd360
The effective date was July 1 2016 for Chinese developers, not foreign
developers who publish in China. But the fact that Apple is giving this notice
to developers on iTunesConnect now means that from now on it's also applicable
to non-Chinese developers.

